# Destin in Feb



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all-- I will be headin to Ft Walton Beach in Feb and wondering what I might expect in Chok Bay and in the surf. Be bringing the 12 wt and 8 wt. and the kayak to get around. I'm countin on the specs and reds in the bay but not sure in the surf. Thanks for any info and would like to meet other flyguys..

Tightlines FD


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I despise the month of February. I mostly sit inside and sulk all day waiting for March and missing January. The only good thing about this coming year, is there is only 28 days this time. Sorry, hopefully someone has something promising to tell you. I am not that guy. I hate February.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

TF-- That does'nt sound encouraging but heard the same scenerio last year in Rockport Tx and hooked my pb spec 28.5" and several slot reds. This is our 1st trip to Okalossa Is and really like the looks of it for fishin opps.

Comin from Colo. the cold is no issue and hopefully figure things out. The fish have to eat and clousers are on the menu. Thanks FD


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

FlyDoc...January is pretty miserable here. Damp and cold. Sometimes we get a lucky warm front appear mid Feb. It hangs around for a couple of days. Then back to cold again for couple of more weeks. 

The fishing here is the best I've ever seen it. The fishery has really made a huge comeback. Largely due to high fuel prices keeping the boats off the water IMO. 

Too bad you are not here now. Inshore fishing has been outstanding. The flounder run just wrapped up and the redfish run is in full swing. Navarre along the beach has really been outstanding according to the quality fishing reports from there. 

Pompano run starts around March/April followed by Cobia.

Make sure you have sinking line. The fish will be hunkered down is deep spots near flats and canals trying to stay warm. Very slow and deep strip should produce results. I usually use a spinning set up when its cold so I can bounce the lure off the bottom. You almost have to hit them in the face. They don't want to work too hard when cold.

If you have a fishfinder set up on your yak, it will really help you find the deep holes.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Patriot-- Thanks for the somewhat encouraging info. We travel in the 5th wheel and always hittin different areas. Last couple years Tx was great for fishin but limited opps for the wife to stay busy. I'm sure we'll enjoy Destin and all it has to offer.

I do have sinking clear tip on the spool if needed but usually lengthen the leader to go deeper and fish tandem flys alot. Wondering if baitfish are present and bird activity. I know there are better times to fish here but it beats -10* and 4ft of snow. Cheers-- FD


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Plenty of shopping to be had in Destin if the bite is slow. There is a large outlet shopping center for her. 

Hit up the local tackle shops first thing when you arrive. They will know where the fish are. There is a Bass Pro, but the local shops will have the info and appreciate the business.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

We are stayin at Destin West RV resort and have access to all the Ramada has to offer across the street. This was the main reason for planning our trip here. I like havin the bay at the backdoor and the surf across the street.. 

I'll visit the local fly shops and talk to locals. River inlets and flats drains are usually productive in the winter and sloooooow down. I'll post the good and bad but I'm a hardcore flyguy.. Thanks again..


----------

